# Correct spark plug for #46 heads??????



## Molten (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello Guys

Been trying to find out what the correct spark plug would be for this head.

Being in the UK, it seems no one over here can confirm for sure.

A US parts supplier in UK told me that Champion #58 are the correct plugs. Yet when they arrived the plug body was too wide to allow the plug to fit the recess.

I returned the plugs and they sent me some other back that did fit the recess and tighten up ok but the 'nipple' on th eplug feels loose when the suppressor cap is fitted - which makes me think that although they fit the plug bore ok, they may not be the correct plug after all.

I am getting nowhere in UK trying to find out what is the correct plug so hoping you guys in US can advise this pretty soon.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Molten (Mar 20, 2015)

Help &#55357;&#56854;


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think those heads came on a `73-74 350 CID engine. Looking on the NAPA Prolink site for that engine I come up with an AC 41905, or an AC 2. I would not run Champions in a GM engine.


----------



## Molten (Mar 20, 2015)

Rukee said:


> I think those heads came on a `73-74 350 CID engine. Looking on the NAPA Prolink site for that engine I come up with an AC 41905, or an AC 2. I would not run Champions in a GM engine.


Hi Rukee
Why do you think champion plugs should not be used on GM engine?
Curious, make me think I should know something ?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They come in Dodges from the factory. Sh!t seems to work good in sh!t. 
I've found they tend to foul out in GM cars/trucks so I'll only use AC Delco.


----------



## Molten (Mar 20, 2015)

Rukee said:


> They come in Dodges from the factory. Sh!t seems to work good in sh!t.
> I've found they tend to foul out in GM cars/trucks so I'll only use AC Delco.


Ha
Nice one. Damp. Will have to buy more now ?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

champion plugs suck. use ac plugs.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I assume the #46 heads are the 1973-74 heads because they use the smaller plugs -which you found out. The smaller plugs were called "peanut plugs" and this differentiated them from the larger plug when you went to a parts store to get a set.

The Chilton book says the heads use the R-46TS. The plug is an AC Delco. If you do a search on the plug, it will give you all the specs on the plug which may help in locating a compatible plug in the UK a little easier.

I found this from off the internet which lists replacement plug brand and numbers. I can't confirm any of it, but you may find something easier to source in the UK. Just bring in a plug and match it up to confirm it.

Replacement spark plugs for AC DELCO R46TS:
Brand Model
Accel 0577
Autolite 16
Autolite 26
Autolite 27
Beck Arnley 176-5132
Bosch H10B
Bosch HR10BC
Bosch stk 7585
Champion RV17YC
Champion stk 25
Denso 5020
Denso ITF16
Denso T14PR-U
Denso T14PRU
Denso T16PR-U15
Denso stk 5027
General Motors 5613326
Mighty M4RF526
Mopar 4339415
Motorcraft ARF62
Motorcraft ASF52C
Motorcraft stk 25
NGK BPR4FS
NGK UR45
NGK stk 6945
Prestolite 14RF42-5
Splitfire SF2E
Splitfire SM002E
Torch P4RTC
Valley Forge 125R


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

R46TS are tapered seat spark plugs. they don't use the ring to seal .


----------

